# Natural Killer Cells and steroid treatment with IUI



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just been diagnosed with these after having some immunity tests done following two miscarriages. We had our first ICSI in May05 (and was posting here at the time) got pg but low betas so lost it straight away. Followed up with the frozen embryos a few months later and again got pg but was a blighted ovum. So we beat the odds but were unlucky.
We want to try IUI even though DR thinks its a waste of time but we will go ahead in 3 weeks time and they will put me on Predisone ( steroid) to supress my immunity.
I'm just wondering if anyone is in the same boat and why is this immunity test not widely done. When I was posting here last year I never came across this problem yet it could be the reason why a lot of women dont get pregnant or miscarry when they do.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Claudia,

Sorry to hear about the 2 miscarraiges and now the immune tests. There are quite a few of us struggling with these issues on FF. Follow this link to some of the threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,52.0.html

The immune system tests are not recognised by the NHS and some doctors have come out very vocally against them. There is very little good published research into this area and we are the guinea pigs...

Here are links to a couple of polls on the subject as well.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22523.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9273.0.html

Hope this helps!

Kindest regards,


----------

